# Lackprobleme mit Instinct / Element



## dr.psylo (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bei meinem Bikekumpel löst sich am Oberrohr der Lack bzw. Pulverbeschichtung an seinem 2003 Instinct (baugleich wie das Element, allerdings in der Schweiz gekauft). Der Vertriebler in der Schweiz stellt sich jetzt aber quer, irgendwelche Aktion bzgl. Reperatur oder Neubeschichtung zu starten.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit solchen Kulanzabwicklung? Ich bin nämlich am Überlegen, ob wir uns direkt an Rocky wenden sollen, da die Händler im deutschen behaupten, ein in der Schweiz gekauftes Bike liegt auch in deren Verantwortung. Aber der rührt sich ja nicht.







Hat jemand einen Tip?
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## s.d (29. Dezember 2006)

Schwierig aber frag doch einfach mal direkt bei RM oder sag doch mal dem Schweizer Importeur wenn die nichts für dich tun können musst du dich eben direkt am RM wenden und dass du das sehr enteuschend findest 
hoffe du hast glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.psylo (29. Dezember 2006)

das ist ja schon alles passiert. darum hoffe ich auf info oder hinweise aus dem forum!
gruß, Michael


----------



## dr.psylo (1. Januar 2007)

oder hat jemand einen tip, wie man das ausbessern kann?
Gruß, Michael


----------



## kohpa (1. Januar 2007)

Ich würde nicht locker lassen. Hatte einen Rahmenbruch und die Garantiezeit war fast ein Jahr überschritten. Der Schweizer-Improrteur konnte dann für mich einen neuen Rahmen zum halben Preis herausholen.

Ist es der Decklack (Klarlack) der abblättert? Kommt da gleich das blanke Alu zum Vorschein. Alu zu lakieren ist ziemlich heikel da Lacke darauf sehr schlecht haften (musste ich selber erst erfahren). Es braucht eine spezielle Grundierung für Aluminium. Ob es diese auch "klar" gibt, weiss ich nicht. Die, welche ich verwendet habe, war grau.
Wenn unter der Abblätterung noch eine Farbschicht auf dem Alu ist, könntest  Du das Ganze mit einem feinen 600er bis 1000ender Nasschleifpapier, vorsichtig verschleifen und wieder mit einem Klarlack überlakieren. Mehrere dünne Schichten in zeitlichen Abständen von ein paar Minuten, mit genügend Abstand aufsprühen. Klarlack bildet gerne "Läufe" wenn zu schnell, zuviel aufgetragen wird. Nach einer genügend langen Trocknungszeit (min. 48 Std.) grossflächig nachpolieren (Sprühnebel neben der eigentlichen Schadenstelle)
Sehen wird man den Schaden danach immer noch, aber nicht mehr so offensichtlich wie jetzt.

mfg Opa


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. Januar 2007)

Moin,

also es ist richtig, das Garantiefälle über den zuständigen Importeur abgewickelt werden müssen. D.h. ein über den schweizer Importeur ausgelieferter Rahmen muss auch über Diesen reklamiert werden. BikeAction kann da nix machen.
Ich hatte diesen Fall hier im Sommer mit einem USA-Rocky. Der Besitzer hat auch keine Antwort von seinem Shop in USA erhalten und wartet wohl noch heute  
Will Dir jedoch nicht den Mut nehmen. Eigentlich musst du Dich an den Shop wenden, in dem Du Dein Rocky gekauft hast und dort reklamieren, die wenden sich dann an den Importeur und der sollte, sofern das Bike noch im Garantiezeitraum ist, schnell reagieren.


----------

